# DIY 12" Stabilizer no lathe or tapping required!



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

WHERES PICS........lol


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Stupid 20 minute edit rule!

Here is the post as it was meant to look:
Well folks it's taken me a while to perfect the design for a completely power tool, lathe and tap free stabilizer that performs well and doesn't look like something out of the plumbing section.

First lets start with the ingredients:
-1x 0.750" OD Carbon tube at the length you want. This stuff is fairly thick walled and it is VERY stiff. Again I got it from my good friend Paul at www.goodwinds.com and because it was one of their off-cuts I was able to get a 10" piece for $6 which is extremely cheap.
-Then a section of 7/8 OD x .065 wall x .745 ID aluminum tubing. This stuff is NOT cheap. If you are going to paint it you might be able to find some copper tubing or coupling in the plumbing section that will work. I made one piece 1" long and the other 1.5" but really those sizes are not critical. I used a simple pipe cutter and that was a pain, if you have an arrow saw use that.
-2x 5/16" washers (in this case brass). You want to double check that they will fit inside the aluminum tube, some are a little big.
-1x 5/16x24 set screw 1.5" long. You can make this from some threaded rod like I did but that will require more work.
-1x 5/16x24 nut. This may require a little grinding to fit inside the carbon.
-1x 1/4x20 threaded coupler.
-1x 1/4x20 hangar bolt. I chose a 1.5" length
-1 (or 2)x Hockey puck (Eh!)
-Some fairly thick metal epoxy. JB Weld may be too thin.

All together the project cost about $15.

So this is what those items look like (hockey puck not pictured):


And this is how they go together:


My washers just happened to be a press fit in the tubing:


I did a dry fit and placed masking tape to keep the epoxy off the carbon. Then spread epoxy liberally on the carbon and onto the threaded rod with nut at the end of it:


You want to make sure there is plenty of epoxy because this will form the ferrule that we made on the lathe last time:


And here we've placed the end-cap on, notice the good amounts of epoxy squeeze out we will clean up with rubbing alcohol:


I think screwed a nut on the end to keep the stud centered while the epoxy set-up and moved onto the other end. the process is the same so I didn't take a picture. I did use an old stab weight to keep things inline though.

Here is what it looks like at this point:


I keep it stood upright to make sure everything stays as lined-up as possible.

And now for the puck! Determine the center in any manner you feel comfortable. Use a knife to start where the hangar bolt will screw in:


Then simply screw the hangar bolt in. I used a nut threaded on and vice grips, but I'm sure you tough guys could do it by hand. Here is the result:


A word on the use of hockey pucks as stab weights:
They are cheap at $1 a piece.
They weigh 6oz and both 4oz and 10oz are available (generally more expensive).
They are 1" thick and my stab is 10" so I have room for two while staying NFAA legal.
They do have some damping characteristics.
They don't scratch things when you bump them.

Well the epoxy is dried and it's time to see the final product:


I hope you've all enjoyed my quick little DIY. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.

-Grant


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Nice instruction/parts list/picture assembly. NICER results! 
I think you did a sweet job on that stab.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

I like everything with exception of the hockey puck. To me, everything else looks very clean and professional.

I'd rather see a b-stinger weight or maybe a bunch of fender washers together

I understand it was probably used in order to make this cost effective, great job


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

sweet looking stab dude. looks great


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've used stacked fender washers, they came loose fairly soon and were in general a rattle trap. Plus really large ones add significantly to the cost. A hockey puck is $1 around here, $5 for a weighted one.

Since the end is 1/4x20 you can run anything that will bolt into a standard stab. So if you wish to spend the money on a D.I.S.H or B-stinger then you can be my guest. It would more than double the cost.

The more I use the puck the better I like it. Definitely has some vibration reduction, stays tight and doesn't cause any damage when you bump it.

-Grant


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

As a Hockey Fan....I love the puck! You could match a bow paint job to your favorite team, buy the appropriate puck and Viola! We see football team colored wraps, fletching, bows etc. all the time. Never a hockey one though. All those Minnesota/North Dakota guys should love this.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Already got a friend looking to do a Leafs puck. I told him nobody ever won anything important in those colors........


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I tried to leave this alone and appreciate your work...... But there is a sour spot were you pointed right out about it "looking like a plumbing section" [******* Stab]

If you would have read my post it said it was giving me an idea on length and weight so I do not have to spend tons of money buying the wrong stab. Plus I said I used what I had in my stock pile of things that could work...
My cost 1.25.... one nut and 1" bolt to match the tread on the Stub hole... The rest "left over stock" 
I could have used a broom handle but it may spend more time off beating someone over the head for their insults. 

***Now we are all here to learn and show what we make to help others, not kick someone in the teeth for what they use to make things.... 
Do your part.***

You have now idea on what I am capable of making without calling on friends for special parts.

Have your self a good day!




grantmac said:


> Well folks it's taken me a while to perfect the design for a completely power tool, lathe and tap free stabilizer that performs well and doesn't look like something out of the plumbing section.
> 
> 
> Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

grantmac said:


> Already got a friend looking to do a Leafs puck. I told him nobody ever won anything important in those colors........


Definately agree, but do 1 up in red and black with a chicago puck or black and yellow with that big ol' B on the buck and you'd probably have the next vegas winner!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

pegleg1az said:


> Well, I tried to leave this alone and appreciate your work...... But there is a sour spot were you pointed right out about it "looking like a plumbing section" [******* Stab]
> 
> If you would have read my post it said it was giving me an idea on length and weight so I do not have to spend tons of money buying the wrong stab. Plus I said I used what I had in my stock pile of things that could work...
> My cost 1.25.... one nut and 1" bolt to match the tread on the Stub hole... The rest "left over stock"
> ...


What thread are you talking about? I spend all my time in the FITA, Fingers and Trad forum, I just cross-posted it here because I thought someone would like to be able produce a stab for $15 that will look and perform like a store-bought one.

I've got a lathe and mill that I produce most of my stab pieces on, I had a special request to modify one of my designs so it could be produced at home by someone with very few tools. The DIY thread took longer to produce then the stab did and it's not like I'm making any money on it now am I?

-Grant


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

After reading your thread, the first thing that came to mind it my thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2169441
Made with plumbing parts... PVC

What would your thought be if you made a DYI Stab like my stab?


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

pegleg1az said:


> Well, I tried to leave this alone and appreciate your work...... But there is a sour spot were you pointed right out about it "looking like a plumbing section" [******* Stab]
> 
> If you would have read my post it said it was giving me an idea on length and weight so I do not have to spend tons of money buying the wrong stab. Plus I said I used what I had in my stock pile of things that could work...
> My cost 1.25.... one nut and 1" bolt to match the tread on the Stub hole... The rest "left over stock"
> ...


 I really don't think the OP was referring to your thread. Furthermore your thread is hardly the first thread where pvc was used for stabs. There is a huge one thats been in the DIY section for a long time. Chill:wink:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

pegleg1az said:


> After reading your thread, the first thing that came to mind it my thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2169441
> Made with plumbing parts... PVC
> 
> What would your thought be if you made a DYI Stab like my stab?


You made something for under $2 and clearly it was worth every penny, if it works for you then why the hostility?
I've certainly seen PVC stabs before and they are clearly assembled from items bought from the plumbing section. 

-Grant


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

looks killer! i like it


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pucking nice DIY stab!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

NOW If that puck had a Tampa Bay Lightning logo on it then it would trully be SWEET.....LOL


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet stab. Makes me anxious to start one!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

harleynut said:


> looks killer! i like it


Thanks! Feel free to give it a try, it's $15 well spent.



stork64 said:


> Pucking nice DIY stab!


I'm trying to figure out some sort of name, maybe "Easy Pucker"



dwagoner said:


> NOW If that puck had a Tampa Bay Lightning logo on it then it would trully be SWEET.....LOL










Easily done!



jrdrees said:


> Sweet stab. Makes me anxious to start one!


Get to it! I want to see how the build goes for other people. Although I'm pretty unhandy so if I can do it then it can't be hard, I'm more of a designer than a builder.

-Grant


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody know where to get the carbon tubing?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

it's in the OP, I use these guys:
www.goodwinds.com

They have shorter pieces of .750 OD for sale in their clearance bin all the time.

-Grant


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

grantmac said:


> it's in the OP, I use these guys:
> www.goodwinds.com
> 
> They have shorter pieces of .750 OD for sale in their clearance bin all the time.
> ...


My bad, thanks


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

if you get carbon that is 5/8" inside the metal pex dead ends will slide in nicely....


----------



## slopoke36 (Apr 11, 2013)

A hockey puck? That is awesome.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking at the site what type if tube did you use I see so many different styles.


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Asleep what was the exact epoxy you used??


----------



## bowtechborne (Sep 30, 2009)

You can get carbon tubing off ebay....I bought a long piece made for a kayak paddle and irs really strong ans durable...just watch out for when it says hobby tubing cause thats like model car and plane junk lol...grant nice product..im gonna go tinker with making one this way now lol


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I used the .750" OD strongwall pultruded. Look in the clearance section as they almost always have some pieces on sale.

I used a product called PC-7 for the epoxy. It VERY thick and mixes-up to a consistency almost like putty, it definitely doesn't run.

-Grant


----------



## sharp69 (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you shot with it on the bow? How did you like it afterward? It looks real good.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Another source for cheap high strength carbon tubing http://www.rockwestcomposites.com/products/35046
.75" ID x .875" OD x 12"L for $15


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

sharp69 said:


> Have you shot with it on the bow? How did you like it afterward? It looks real good.


I've shot it on a few different bows. I think I'd go with two pucks or one of the extra heavy ones next time. It does feel solid and seems to dampen vibration rather effectively.

-Grant


----------

